# first few days



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi All

We picked up our beautiful puppy Rupert today and are keen to set a good example from the start. 

He seems to be settleing well and love chasing our 2 children around the house all day. He's not really ate much though. This in turn has meant that he's not really needed the toilet much. We've taken him out every hour and had success outside once. We also had a accident inside.

Any tips of what we should shouldn't do these first few days?

Thanks


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

How exciting - for starters what you should do is post some pictures for us to coo over

Also, don't keep him in a heightened state of excitement too much. Make sure the kids know he needs lots of sleep. It's been said before but a tired pup is a naughty pup. Allow for lots (up to 18hrs some say) of down time.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

We have a crate and have been letting him rest in there to escape the kids.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness Rupert is beyond cute.... I think perhaps you should give him to me 
Plenty of quiet sleeping time is vital.
Don't worry too much about not eating, once he has settled in he will discover his appetite - reduce the amount of food that you are offering at each meal so you waste less - is he still on four meals a day?
Expect accidents - he is a baby, any successes should be rewarded, any accident quickly cleaned up and forgotten. He will soon catch on.
How old are your children. Have good clear guidelines in place for them so that good relationships with Rupert are quickly formed:
No chasing of the puppy.
No grabbing of the puppy.
Cuddles happen at floor level - don't pick him up.
Sleeping puppies are not to be disturbed.
Treats (bits of Rupert's kibble) may be given if he comes when he is called or sits when he is asked. Keep little pots of Kibble on window ledges or tables or mantelpieces so that there is always a treat to hand.
Above all enjoy him - this baby puppy stage is so quickly behind you and it is precious and you really will miss it when he is grown up.
Take lots of pictures and share them with us!


----------



## Carlybrookes (Dec 28, 2015)

Aw lovely to read. We pick our puppy up on Friday. We also have 2 kids 7 and 5 so any advice is welcome


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rupert is super cute - he's Luke my baby Ralph!! - 3 years ago....
It gets better - kind of!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd get a house line and refuse to accept pup chasing or lunging at children and vice versa. I'd use a baby gate to keep children and pup separate unless they are supervised. I'd give lots of treats to calm quiet pups sitting in laps for gentle patting and lots of treats for acceptable games such as fetch, hide and seek and training in general. I'd insist on a "four paws on the floor" rule at all times. I'd register for puppy school and bring the children. All those things I did with my dogs and they have been bomb proof with even the excitable special needs children I worked with.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips everyone.

First night was hard work as he cried everytime we left the room. We tried to limit contact and just left out for the bathroom. He loves going outside but just won't wee. He seems to wait until we being him back in! 

We have puppy classes booked but can't start until after his booster in a few weeks.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh. I'd be 24/7 attached to him. And they do that crying thing when you leave the room a lot. Keep in mind up until now he's had all of his brothers and sisters and mum to keep him company. Is there a reason why you want him to be left alone? I ended up moving their crates so that my two slept near me in their crates (though I didn't get a full nights sleep until they got moved onto my bed ). And it was easier for me to hear when they needed to go out. 

So I'm the bad poo mom because I would pick them up and carrying them all of the time. Poor Beemer would be so annoyed by it but every night I'd hold him and sing a Disney song . Same for Lexi who loved it. Maybe since I got litter mates my priority to having a strong bond with each was first. Training was second. Rules were third. And really the rules are for humans more than the puppy. What I found most helpful when I introduced my dogs to my nieces and nephews was to have them take lead on training. Even the little three year old could do a simple touch command. Also having them "help" walk them made a real difference too. My niece who was 7 at the time was terrified of the puppies but also wanted to be loved by them. And so we started a walk with me holding Beemer's lead (her older sister had Lexi's lead). Then my niece, who was walking behind us, asked if she could hold it with me. So I grabbed the loop while I held on closer. Then after about 20 feet she asked if we could trade places. Within half a block, she was walking Beemer all on her own. To this day, he settles best with her of all the kids. 

And the most helpful thing I was told - accidents are just opportunities to learn. It does get better. And it goes by fast. So love love love that cutie pie. It comes back to you 1000 fold. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

We had a muxh better night last night he settled well and didn't cry until 3am when I let him out for the toilet. He went straight back into his crate and slept till 8am.

We've started to keep a log of toilet activity as were still having lots of accidents even though we're letting him out every 30 mins. Also he can go hours after food before needing to go. Both me and my husband are back at work next week so we have people coming to watch him so wanted to try and give them some guidelines. Please tell me it get easier.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

It does get easier! 
Teddies only 4months but I remember thinking if he messed indoors again that I would go insane. 
But i cant remember when the last accident was now. having the crate defo helped, he wasnt allowed to wander the whole house either to limit where the accidents were. 
We got into a rountine of taking out for a wee, after play, after naps and every hour or so. And id tell him we were going for wee wees and then repeat this while were outside and praise. If he didnt go then just back in, i didnt hang around outside for ages. 
Also after every accident i would immeadietly take him out and repeat the wee wees chat. 
When accidents got to me he would spend more time in his crate, not as a punishment but so that when he came out he actually weed and then i could give him the praise, and he would never wee in his crate. 
Now as i said he doesnt have accidents, im sure there will be a few now iv said this, and when were out on walks he will go wee wees when i say it or atleast attempt to. 

I hope this is of some help? 
But just remember it does get easier, they are clever little dogs


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

It gets easier! The first little while is a bit demanding with needing to keep a consistent schedule with feeding & toilet, but after you settle into a routine and pup can hold its bladder a bit longer it will get much easier. I also found a crate helped us immensely - just enough room to lie down but not enough to toilet in one corner and sleep in the other.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all

Thank you for your help so far everyone. Thinks are getting easier. Rupert now sleeps all night and he let's us know when he needs the toilet. The problem is he goes and sits at the patio doors ready to go out which is great if we see him but we don't always spot him and he as an accident next to the door. Is there anything we could do to get him to signal to us? A friend mentioned a bell on the back door but not sure how to train him to use.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How on earth did I miss Rupert? He is so cute!! Have nothing to add to the already brilliant advice you have got. Keep us updated with plenty of pics of that boy. Love his name.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi. Maisie does the same just sits expectantly at the back door waiting for it to miraculously open she is 5 months. He is a clever pup if he is doing that already.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

He s picking things up so quickly. I've just ordered a bell to hang on the door to see if that works. 

We've got puppy class all booked for the 31st Jan. But were already doing basic things like sit and stay which he doing great at. Our record is staying for 1 min ha ha


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You captured a brilliant picture of Rupert, the blacks are really difficult to photograph. He has an adorable face! My Sami was FOUR month old before he sat at the back door the first time so you have a very clever little boy! The bells will probably be great for him. More pictures!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is a cutie. Train for the bells the same way you train for everything. Reward at first when he even touches them with his nose. Use what we call a "mark", "yes" or "good" or use a clicker. With Rufus I would say "yes" then give a small treat and say "ah you want to go out" and open the door for him. The next day wait until he has actually moved the bells a little, next day hold out for a tiny noise from the bell, and on until he is making a good ring.

One thing to remember is that *every* time you open any door have him sit and wait while you go first and you release him with a "let's go". It helps if you have a helper at first for this. Before too long he'll sit and wait on his own and you won't have a dog who rushes out doors in front of you. (I cannot tell you how much I regret not having been firmer about this with Rufus from the get go.)


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

That's great thank you. We already do sit before he can come in. Gives me time to grab a towel to clean him off but hadn't thought about doing it the other way as well.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

So today was Ruperts first walk and he loved it. We went with family who have a puppy as well and took them for a little walk around where we live. We even let him off in a open green area and he was fantastic. We let him have a good look around and kept calling him back and giving him lots of treats and fuss. He's now curled up in his crate fast asleep.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He really is adorable. And walking is the best thing ever. I'm not sure if he's had all of his shots but if he hasn't I would avoid walking and playing in public places quite yet. Definitely take him with you everywhere. I know people here have mentioned puppy slings/carriers/backpack. Without his shots he may still be vulnerable to some bad stuff that is out there. 

We had to wait on puppy classes until they were through with the second set of shots but once the finished their series, Lexi & Beemer got a groom, went to the dog park, and signed up for dog day care. They slept a lot that first week of freedom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

He's all vaccinated up and cleared to go out by the vet. He did his first school run today. He loved sitting at the school gates and getting lots of fuss. Only part he found scary was walking next to the main road but I had a pocket full of treats so lots of reassurance and the occasional treat and we made it to the gates.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

Can't help but take pictures of his cute little face.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is lovely, someone posted a thread today of how to photograph a black dog, it should be you who gives them advice, that is a great photo.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you sure you don't want to give Rupert to me? 
He is lovely.


----------

